# Ho Chi Mihn, Pastry Chef, Under Escoffier?



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

A new book biography of Ho Chi Mihn recounts his experience as Cook and Pastry Cook at the Ritz under Escoffier. Have I been living under a rock, or is this news to you too?
The author of this book is William Duiker.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Have you read any of it?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

china was under French rule??????vietnam I know but china?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

If there are any Vietnamese chefs browsing this site, I hope they know we're joking!


----------

